# FYI: I am an Outage



## Dragoneer (Jun 6, 2008)

*F Y I - OUTAGE*

Per my previous notice, Fur Affinity is currently scheduled for a major outage as we re-locate our servers to a new hosting facility. As mentioned prior this will offer faster bandwidth connections and a more reliable hosting base for the site (read: less outages). This outage is expected to last a minimum of 24 hours downtime between Sunday, June 8th to Monday, June 9th.

Please plan accordingly.
*
NOTICE:* I just got a call from Gushi. The server move is going to be bumped up a few hours.​


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 6, 2008)

First thought that came to mind:

The guy from LoZ: The Adventure of Link that says "I AM ERROR."

As for this, bwuahahahaha, sucks for all of you, I'll be out of state during all of this n_n


----------



## cesarin (Jun 6, 2008)

let's hope the new collog is better than this one, :|


----------



## Xephier (Jun 6, 2008)

Plan accordingly = download mass furrypornz?


----------



## Sergeant (Jun 6, 2008)

cesarin said:


> let's hope the new collog is better than this one, :|



Yeah, no kidding. The old colo felt like every other week was one sort of outage or another. I'd like to know who this old colo is so I can kind of steer clear of them myself.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 6, 2008)

Watch, despite this there will still be a bunch of moron furries who can't read.

They will either: A.) Be sitting in the lobby waiting for updates, pressing F5 every two seconds, wondering why the forums won't work while 900 guests all do the same idiot thing.
B.) Ask Preyfar what's going on, despite this post on some other medium, such as a livejournal or facebook or whatever the hell FA uses.


----------



## BDraggy (Jun 6, 2008)

IÂ´m Luckly, Cus IÂ´m Gonna Be Kinda Of Without od Internet Until Monday Night Due Some Dudes Come To The House And They R Staying in My Bedroom i have to Go To Stay At My SisterÂ´s House. Yaayyy (I Tinhk ;3)


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 6, 2008)

cesarin said:


> let's hope the new collog is better than this one, :|


 

I sorta got used to 'em.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 6, 2008)

The fact that I will have a life for about two days when FA is down is completely coincidencial... >_> <_<


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> *F Y I -- OUTAGE*
> 
> Per my previous notice, Fur Affinity is currently scheduled for a major outage as we re-locate our servers to a new hosting facility. As mentioned prior this will offer faster bandwidth connections and a more reliable hosting base for the site (read: less outages). This outage is expected to last a minimum of 24 hours downtime between Sunday, June 8th to Monday, June 9th.
> 
> Please plan accordingly.​



Man the turrets!  We await floods of guests!

I mean... understood.


----------



## WebsterLeone (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, at least I won't miss When We Left Earth due to large distracting genitalia.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 6, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Man the turrets!


V-T-T


----------



## THEO1 (Jun 6, 2008)

you do realize that this could cause the complete destruction of the furry fandom as we know it.... i mean you remember that link of the day dont you? *is afraid... is very afraid*


----------



## CHICAGOÂ¤lollie (Jun 6, 2008)

This should probably be linked up where "Link Of The Day" is.

Not everyone watches 'neer's journal or checks the forums.


----------



## ZeddXVash (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I hope to see things go more smoother this time...I hate when the sever hangs up


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good luck to you guys on the move. ^^ Hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## Kite-Levinas (Jun 6, 2008)

the fact that i was a journal helped tremendously... cause unless the sites down an it gives me a link to what's going on, then I don't read other's journals that often either. XD

though yea i can assume a repeat of dooms day with a bunch of furfags... hahha

that'll give me an excuse to live a life. XDDDD

anyway, see ya when it gets changed!


----------



## Kajet (Jun 6, 2008)

In before mass hysteria due to inability to fap.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 6, 2008)

Sweet freedom!


----------



## robomilk (Jun 6, 2008)

Best prepare MyFursona then... 
Every other site on the net suddenly gets busier when FA goes down :S


----------



## raowenblackbird (Jun 6, 2008)

Guess I should use this time to beef up my art skills and keep drawing... ya'know... or playing Brawl >o>


----------



## codewolf (Jun 6, 2008)

guess i better man the battle stations on the forums then XD


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Jun 6, 2008)

CHICAGOÂ¤lollie said:


> This should probably be linked up where "Link Of The Day" is.
> 
> Not everyone watches 'neer's journal or checks the forums.



This is true


----------



## 2ndVenus (Jun 6, 2008)

...and while FA isss offline...i will be ssstealin yer eggsss. :3--<


----------



## RaireEX08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Many thanks for letting us know in advance (and being specific about whenabouts the outage will happen too). 
Also, huge thanks to whoever added a link here onto the FA header - I don't check the forums as often as I'd like (should?), and it's nice to have a heads-up. 
Uhm... Good luck?!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> ...and while FA isss offline...i will be ssstealin yer eggsss. :3--<



0.-.0  My eggs!  I need 'em for my omelette.  Forgot to mention... hope the move goes well.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 6, 2008)

Ah, there's a good excuse to read some new books.


----------



## KilikOdagawa (Jun 6, 2008)

Xephier said:


> Plan accordingly = download mass furrypornz?



Most likely




Kajet said:


> In before mass hysteria due to inability to fap.



This would probably be the best idea.




Xipoid said:


> Sweet freedom!



Only for so long man, only for so long.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 6, 2008)

Someone should post the warning on the main page. As in everyone is an idiot...



robomilk said:


> Best prepare MyFursona then...
> Every other site on the net suddenly gets busier when FA goes down :S



yeah I know XD luckily Furryplay never recieves anything close to it's limit :3


----------



## Ahkahna (Jun 6, 2008)

Too bad my in-laws will be in town, otherwise I'd be here helping out with the fun


----------



## osprey (Jun 6, 2008)

Perhaps this new location will allow for the Search function to be added


----------



## ZeddXVash (Jun 6, 2008)

osprey said:


> Perhaps this new location will allow for the Search function to be added



One could hope


----------



## Vonce (Jun 6, 2008)

Now might be a good time to ask.....

What is a colo? 8l





.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 6, 2008)

Good timing for me, I won't have net access those days. ;D


----------



## Mazz (Jun 6, 2008)

osprey said:


> Perhaps this new location will allow for the Search function to be added



Nope, they already said that won't be added until the Ferrox update and so far it looks like that update is a long ways off.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 6, 2008)

Now I'm going to have to find some OTHER thing to occupy my computer time with. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Koda (Jun 6, 2008)

Good luck team, I hope for the best!


----------



## Cero (Jun 6, 2008)

good thing i'll have grand theft auto IV to keep me busy that day =3


----------



## suicidalfox (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn it, now I'll have to look at REGULAR porn!  Or worse, go outside!

Seriously, though, I hope everything goes well.  I am so glad this site exists and I welcome anything that will improve things.  Keep up the good work.

("FA is down?!  What do we do?!  What do we do?!"
"KILL BRAD!")


----------



## KilikOdagawa (Jun 6, 2008)

suicidalfox said:


> Damn it, now I'll have to look at REGULAR porn!  Or worse, go outside!
> 
> Seriously, though, I hope everything goes well.  I am so glad this site exists and I welcome anything that will improve things.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> ...



I concur with the bold =3


----------



## DuncanFox (Jun 6, 2008)

Sergeant said:


> I'd like to know who this old colo is so I can kind of steer clear of them myself.



Easily found via traceroute.

 9  pos-0-3-0-0-cr01.newyork.ny.ibone.comcast.net (68.86.90.25)  41.053 ms  43.384 ms  44.323 ms
10  68.86.89.2 (68.86.89.2)  42.329 ms  48.663 ms  30.291 ms
11  62.156.131.157 (62.156.131.157)  34.906 ms  34.292 ms  35.850 ms
12  216.128.66.73 (216.128.66.73)  35.599 ms  37.206 ms  33.747 ms
13  ads-bsh-fwd4.ezzi.net (72.9.110.37)  33.748 ms  37.024 ms  39.907 ms
14  216-169-105-250.reverse.*ezzi.net* (216.169.105.250)  41.251 ms  41.096 ms  37.947 ms


----------



## Vitae (Jun 6, 2008)

how about i just fart in your hair?


----------



## Touch My Badger (Jun 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> *F Y I -- OUTAGE*



I swear to god I thought this read F Y I -- OUTRAGE.


----------



## blade (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, that's most likely what would have happened if there wasn't an early alert ;p


----------



## THEO1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> This is true




i do apologize, sadly though i dont have the link right now.... as well i was talking to neer himself... i would hope he would know which one im talking about.. sorry though shoulda thought about that


----------



## iciewolf (Jun 7, 2008)

Is that suppose to be outrage? But anyway I hope all goes well though.


----------



## C_R_Ingtail (Jun 7, 2008)

Faster bandwith? Less Outages? This? I'm there!


----------



## Megan (Jun 7, 2008)

Ferrox update?


----------



## dave hyena (Jun 7, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Now I'm going to have to find some OTHER thing to occupy my computer time with. Shouldn't be too hard.



Why, you could go to:

http://us.vclart.net/vcl/ - Furry art of all kinds, around since 1995, it also has a sieve system: "The Sieve is a filtration system which allows browsers of the site to pick-and-choose those artsts they want to see and those they do not.":

http://us.vclart.net/vcl/cgi-bin/vclsieve.cgi

http://www.artspots.com/ - Yerf successor state (& it's sister jaxpad) (has artist sieve system too)
http://www.yiffit.com/ - Adult content (& it's sister furverts) based offf the artspots/jaxpad software so I believe (so again, probably has a sieve system).
http://www.furryartpile.com/ - Furry art of all kinds
http://artvark.us/forum/galleryindex.php - A sort of yerf alternative, low-low traffic now

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/WikiFur_Furry_Central will have more I expect.


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Jun 7, 2008)

"The internet is out..."
"WHAT... HEY! HEY! DONT JOKE! WHAT DID YOU SAY!?"
"THE INTERNET IS OUT!"
"The internet is out?"
"THE INTERNET IS OUT!!!"
"THERE IS NO GOD!!!!"
*sirens*


----------



## Chibiicap (Jun 7, 2008)

well at least we get a warning!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 7, 2008)

Just saw the thread on the Site Status forum.  Does that include the forums?  (hoping it doesn't)


----------



## BondoFox (Jun 8, 2008)

At least we know ahead of time, for a change.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 8, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Just saw the thread on the Site Status forum.  Does that include the forums?  (hoping it doesn't)


Nope. Forums are on a separate server.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 8, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Nope. Forums are on a separate server.



Whew, that's a relief.  Thanks.


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jun 8, 2008)

CHICAGOÂ¤lollie said:


> This should probably be linked up where "Link Of The Day" is.
> 
> Not everyone watches 'neer's journal or checks the forums.



And how will we access the link of the day?


----------



## Fire (Jun 8, 2008)

osprey said:


> Perhaps this new location will allow for the Search function to be added


Naaaah... that's not gonna happen any time soon, I guess...

*prays the read-only mode stops*
I can't read my personal messages :[


----------



## bentproplrprod (Jun 8, 2008)

well,well,well!

now that FA is in "read only" mode

it seems I can SEE that I have several submissions,comments.journals and even one note..but am powerless to see any of them until the "outage" is thru.

talk about frustration


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope it makes it there safe and sound. o.o


----------



## Eevee (Jun 8, 2008)

Megan said:


> Ferrox update?


no


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 8, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Nope. Forums are on a separate server.


Oh, good. Then I don't actually care about the outage.

Thanks.


----------



## Terrkall (Jun 8, 2008)

I can just see everyone running around like in that "link of the day."

Uber pandamonium!


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 8, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> Why, you could go to:
> 
> http://us.vclart.net/vcl/ - Furry art of all kinds, around since 1995, it also has a sieve system: "The Sieve is a filtration system which allows browsers of the site to pick-and-choose those artsts they want to see and those they do not.":
> 
> ...



And http://e621.net/


----------



## teliver (Jun 9, 2008)

Any updates on the move? The last thing I saw was about... 8 hours ago. is it up and the DNS just hasn't gotten here yet, or is it still down?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 9, 2008)

teliver said:


> Any updates on the move? The last thing I saw was about... 8 hours ago. is it up and the DNS just hasn't gotten here yet, or is it still down?


No updates as of yet.


----------



## nrr (Jun 9, 2008)

Arcturus said:


> And http://e621.net/


----------



## Kite-Levinas (Jun 9, 2008)

i was told this should last from between 24-48 hours... just curious if there was a time extension or things are moving along smoother than it htought it would go.

i'm in no super rush or anything, just curious. ^__^


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 9, 2008)

Kite-Levinas said:


> i was told this should last from between 24-48 hours... just curious if there was a time extension or things are moving along smoother than it htought it would go.


It's been about 14 hours so far. Give it time.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 9, 2008)

But- But it feels like eternity!!!


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jun 9, 2008)

Somebody needs alternatives.


----------



## Espilonarge (Jun 9, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> But- But it feels like eternity!!!


Just like Duke Nukem Forever but you don't see gamers complaining.. oh wait, they are. n.n;;;


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 9, 2008)

pitonpeludo said:


> Somebody needs alternatives.



I try.  It's been an off week.  I get really bored with a full week off, even though there's plenty more to do than FA.


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jun 9, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I try.  It's been an off week.  I get really bored with a full week off, even though there's plenty more to do than FA.



I guess survival of the fittest isn't for everybody.


----------



## Terrkall (Jun 9, 2008)

()))  crayola  )))>

Random reply out of bordom


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn, you are bored.


----------



## Terrkall (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm actually just promoting thread growth, keepin' it real, and dusting the internetty for spiders and such.


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jun 9, 2008)

Is a yay?


----------



## Terrkall (Jun 9, 2008)

Sweet digs!


----------



## jmynstyx (Jun 10, 2008)

I've been wondering since its been 2 days when is FA coming back on ;_; I miss it and I got art to post up


----------



## Terrkall (Jun 10, 2008)

YES!!!!!

25th post!!
My work here is done.


----------



## Zekumas (Jun 10, 2008)

jmynstyx said:


> I've been wondering since its been 2 days when is FA coming back on ;_; I miss it and I got art to post up



Dude FA only been down for 24 hours, well a little over 24 hours.........


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 10, 2008)

Zekumas said:


> Dude FA only been down for 24 hours, well a little over 24 hours.........


Well, if you count the "read only" mode it was about two days. Right now, the estimates are looking to be about two and a half days. The server is online and up, but we're taking the time to do so some much needed maintenance on it.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 10, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Well, if you count the "read only" mode it was about two days. Right now, the estimates are looking to be about two and a half days. The server is online and up, but we're taking the time to do so some much needed maintenance on it.



About that, I can't get through to the read-only mode. Can somebody link it please?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 10, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Well, if you count the "read only" mode it was about two days. Right now, the estimates are looking to be about two and a half days. The server is online and up, but we're taking the time to do so some much needed maintenance on it.



No rush.  ^.-.^


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 10, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> About that, I can't get through to the read-only mode. Can somebody link it please?


The site was in read only mode until the servers were moved. When the servers moved to a new location... they went offline.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 10, 2008)

Curses.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 10, 2008)

> When the servers moved to a new location... they went offline.


...also known as "_what_ servers?", lol.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 10, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> ...also known as "_what_ servers?", lol.


The servers who are bringing refills on your drinks.


----------



## zackstryker (Jun 10, 2008)

I can imagine the amount of submissions, etc. that will come flooding in when everything is back up and working... If I were a server at this point in time, I'd be taking some morphine. XD


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## teliver (Jun 10, 2008)

This might just be the tech geek in me, but what maintenance needed to be done?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 10, 2008)

teliver said:


> This might just be the tech geek in me, but what maintenance needed to be done?


We have to clean out the weasel grease from the axel rotator cuffs to ensure the samophlange is fully operational for when we re-open.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 10, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We have to clean out the weasel grease from the axel rotator cuffs to ensure the samophlange is fully operational for when we re-open.



0.-.0  I wonder how the weasel grease got in there?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 10, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> 0.-.0  I wonder how the weasel grease got in there?


That's what weasels do. They get into places they shouldn't be.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 10, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We have to clean out the weasel grease from the axel rotator cuffs to ensure the samophlange is fully operational for when we re-open.



Isn't that quest repeatable? Just get another samophlange. If you're lucky, the cuffs will drop too.


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jun 10, 2008)

Fender said:
			
		

> Please stop refreshing for forums every five minutes. FA will not be back for at least 4 more hours.
> There is no use overloading the forums during this time.



Should have thought of that before you addicted everybody to FA. Although it is sad that people can't find alternatives.


----------



## yak (Jun 10, 2008)

teliver said:


> This might just be the tech geek in me, but what maintenance needed to be done?



First of all, regular database cleanup of soft-deleted data of the message center notifications. 
InnoDB is slow on deletes and moderately faster on updates; the notifications aren't actually  being deleted when you "mark them as read".  Once in a while the accumulated soft deleted data has to be purged.

Secondly, it was about time to reclaim wasted space in ibdata *and* finally set innodb_file_per_table = 1. 
Both of these things require a full database dump and reimport. This is the most time consuming part that currently is running.

And thirdly, some minor database schema alterations. There were parts of the legacy schema that I could no longer bare having in the same state as they are now. This mostly includes things like a unix timestamp being stored as a varchar, and integers in place of smallint unsigned for boolean and short range status/type fields.


----------



## Kite-Levinas (Jun 10, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> It's been about 14 hours so far. Give it time.



oh i'm fine an all i was just curious... my hubs an i will be moving to ft.hood in a hand full of months, so there's plenty planning involved and people to call. so i'm kept very busy, but i'm one that likes to know what's going on.

i saw the beginning of the main thread though and i appreciate the updates ^^ very useful and you guys are awesome at keeping up with updating ^^ thank you


----------



## Kite-Levinas (Jun 10, 2008)

yak said:


> First of all, regular database cleanup of soft-deleted data of the message center notifications.
> InnoDB is slow on deletes and moderately faster on updates; the notifications aren't actually  being deleted when you "mark them as read".  Once in a while the accumulated soft deleted data has to be purged.
> 
> Secondly, it was about time to reclaim wasted space in ibdata *and* finally set innodb_file_per_table = 1.
> ...



wow... that's all geek to me ^^


----------



## Sslaxx (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting, Yak.

Is InnoDB the best tool for the job for FA?


----------



## yak (Jun 10, 2008)

Sslaxx said:


> Interesting, Yak.
> 
> Is InnoDB the best tool for the job for FA?



1. Need transactions.
2. Need row level locking and non-locking inserts/updates.
3. Need speed.
4. Oh god no more MyISAM and crashed tables.
5. It's legacy.

Postgres fits the description as well, and it's been improved significantly lately. But I have no personal experience in it and do not have an answer if it will do the job just as fine.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 10, 2008)

yak said:


> Secondly, it was about time to reclaim wasted space in ibdata *and* finally set innodb_file_per_table = 1.


I really wish you'd've told me this before I did *my* import.    I only found out about innodb_file_per_table (or ibdata1 at all) when it was way too far along.


----------



## yak (Jun 10, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I really wish you'd've told me this before I did *my* import.    I only found out about innodb_file_per_table (or ibdata1 at all) when it was way too far along.



Sorry dude, I thought you were familiar with InnoDB.
No worries, I've got a fresh backup with each table exported to it's own .sql file for convenience. If you need it, talk to me tomorrow.


----------

